# Jay Cutler Gets Re-married!



## Arnold (Jul 9, 2009)

*Gets re-married to Kerry, his wife of course!* 

This past Saturday, on July 4th, 2009 Jay and Kerry Cutler re newed their vows, their actual 11th anniversary would have been next weekend but Kerry is going out of town so she planned a whole vow renewal with some of Jay's closest friends without his knowledge I might add (which is not easy as he always knows everything, it's nor easy to surprise the Cut Man!)
I unfortunately could not make it as it was my little girl's 8 birthday so Kerry was nice enough to take pics and Jay agreed for me to post them on Flex for you guys, so here we go, Jay and Kerry's Vow renewal 2009.
Max.

*more pics here:* iB::Topic::JAY CUTLER GETS RE-MARRIED!!!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd remarry his wife too..she is damn hot!


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 9, 2009)

At least I understand why Jay got into bodybuilding now....you have to be able to bench like 450 just to hold those things up.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> At least I understand why Jay got into bodybuilding now....you have to be able to bench like 450 just to hold those things up.



No crap!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah...

Sad that the hottest most perfect body chix, go for BB's...

If top of the game, they do make $$$ though.

So education, $$, and social climbing could be as effective.

Retired womaniser Jack Nicholson - Monsters and Critics


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2009)

Jeez, his wife used to be crazy skinny.  Looks like she is using some of his juice.

patrick


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2009)

anyone notice the wackjob in the first picture on the left-she's possessed!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 13, 2009)

didn't notice her the first time around was too busy checking out his wife....but yea she is CRAZY eyes!


----------



## Malcom (Jul 16, 2009)

wonderful


----------

